# Sites for submitting own design and earning a percentage?



## alternapop (Mar 22, 2011)

I stumbled upon a website last week that allows you to submit your design and they sell it. They do screen printing and not the other methods that are easier for one-of prints. (thus, in bulk) You make a percentage of what sells. (it wasn't Threadless or any of the other 5 sites listed above with their own sub forum)

I can't find it now by searching Google. I think it's a newer company. I realize this is a little vague but can anyone help with me remembering this site again? Maybe there is an up to date, all encompassing list of sites?

Thanks


----------

